

IOS6: identifierForAdvertising silently removed from API? - endymi0n

Hi everybody,<p>we've been preparing our SDKs and systems for iOS 6 in anticipation of the final new identifierForAdvertising to take over the advertising world and were completely surprised to see the interface silently removed from both the final specs and the xCode Beta Documentation. Can anyone confirm? What's going on here?<p>Best,<p>Dominik
======
Aqua_Geek
As iOS 6 has not been released yet, it's against the NDA to discuss it on an
open forum such as this.

The dev forums are probably a better place for this question anyway, as there
is a higher probability that somebody from Apple is reading and will respond.

If you don't hear anything back, reach out to the dev evangelists - emails are
listed at the end of the slides of every WWDC presentation.

